# Horrid pain with sigmoids



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Lucky me...I am scheduled for another sigmoidoscopy in February. In the past EVERYTIME I have a sigmoid I have extreme and immense pain. All I want to do it pull the hose out and get home.Colonoscopies pose no problems, of course I am pretty much looped for those, and don't remember them, thanks to the wonder that is modern drugs...However, the doctors that have done sigmoids in the past tell me that my colon reacts violently to air being introduced into it. Funny butt [not funny really...pun intended] there was one time when my colon clenched down on the hose and they could not maneuver it up or down!!!! Does anyone have any helpful hints on how to make this more ummm...comfortable. I have tried to do a little biofeedback and all of that, but this is intense.My new gut doc is amazing, I really think he is a caring, listening man...but he just said, "I'll be with you through the whole thing, and will make it as comfortable and bareable as I can." He's in for a surprise.Again, any help or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## mcrosby (Dec 11, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is to trust your doctor. He seems to be a caring person. I have had this test a couple of times and my colon clamps the tube also. Now I just have colonoscopies and like you said I am out of it.


----------

